# Desmo 8V head



## Montrocco (Nov 9, 2009)

For the ppl that are interested, I found this guy that has built a functional desmo vw 8v head retaining a lot of the stock components. That would be a really cool thing to see in one of our cars and who knows how high it could rev with desmo valves? Probably until the rods can no longer take it?

http://members.chello.nl/~wgj.jansen/


----------



## antichristonwheels (Jun 14, 2001)

who cares how it could rev? Hard to expect too much because the ports and valves will still limit ultimate power. Desmo requires more valve adjustments than any other setup. It's a cool thing he has done but to what end?


----------



## Montrocco (Nov 9, 2009)

*desmo 8v*

Well I don't know who cares how fast it would rev? Me? Perhaps you since you actually took the time to read and reply. If it could rev as fast as an S2000 with minimal investment?

I think what is really cool is that this guy built a vw desmo head using mostly stock components. 

2nd:

If you're down to fitting a desmo head, it means that you have probably exhausted all other possible avenues and that you would only be limited by valve float I guess? That's about the only purpose I would see for desmo, other than the fact that it's really cool and unique and sounds really cool too!

I think the guy that built the head did it as a proof of concept, prob because vw/audi 8v heads were dime a dozen at the wreckers. 

3rd:

Adjustment:

Did you notice from the pics how his setup was or was that a general statement about desmos?

From what I gather, the valve return part would not require periodic adjustment as the springs would take up the slack and the valve opening seems to be vw solid lifter with the shims but with the valve somehow fastened to the bucket. I don't think it would need much more adjustment than the std vw solid tappet head?


At the very least, not more than the big cube, big lift american setups that need the valves lashed every two weeks!!

Still, if he ever sold them, I would be the first to put my deposit on one.:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## chois (May 12, 2000)

Yeah, but you can build these heads to rev reliably past 9k without adding all that complexity.

Interesting answer to a problem that does not exist IMO.


----------



## GLiwant a vr6 (Apr 25, 2007)

i want one! ill be his US guinea pig!

emailed him already


----------



## Montrocco (Nov 9, 2009)

GLiwant a vr6 said:


> i want one! ill be his US guinea pig!
> 
> emailed him already


COOL!

Please let me know how it works out because depending on the cost and if he's willing, I might be interested as well


----------



## chois (May 12, 2000)

Still not getting the attraction...

A well built solid lifter head with the right parts can rev 9000+. What is the benefit of spending more for a one-off, difficult to get parts for head to do the same thing?

Maybe the interest in based on having something unique, but I don't think it would be based on having exhausted existing solutions.


----------



## Montrocco (Nov 9, 2009)

chois said:


> Still not getting the attraction...
> 
> A well built solid lifter head with the right parts can rev 9000+. What is the benefit of spending more for a one-off, difficult to get parts for head to do the same thing?
> 
> Maybe the interest in based on having something unique, but I don't think it would be based on having exhausted existing solutions.


You are absolutely right!, something VERY unique


----------

